# So pissed off yesterday at work at idiot(s)



## IHI (Jan 19, 2017)

Going on 5th year of prescribed TRT with Endo at big hospital a few hours away, been working out pretty regular since the start of finding out my T was low. Was stalled out with low levels and as I got on my regimon things began moving up weight wise. I'm not huge, I'm not strong like many on here but bigger and stronger than I've ever been in my life and past year been hearing stuff from people I don't see often about growing and whatnot like we've all heard..no biggie

So yesterday Operation manager, nice guy but eats like a glutinous pig and supervisor walk by my machine cell, supervisor checking on some parts I'm supposed to run and op manager pulls me aside, "hey, I was talking to somebody we both know and I mentioned now that my hip surgery is done and I'm thru rehab I need to get going to lose some weight so I can really rehab it like I want. And this person said, hey you need to go talk to "me", and get what he's on. So then I asked him, what's "me" on, and he said Steroids." convo stopped briefly as I looked at his with a WTF look, are you ****ing kidding me? and he had called supervisor over by waving his hand and said "come here, I need a witness for this" (I work in a union shop so everything has to have 2 people involved or it's just hearsay and his word against mine. So now my Spidey senses are on full alert because it just took a bad turn IMO. Supervisor shows up, and ops manager explains what we're talking about, then looks at me and asks, "so you take steroids, how do you go about it, do you think it will help me lose some weight?"

I shook my head and said
1. I'm not on steroids, I'm on HRT or TRT depending what you wish to call it
2. If that's a steroid then every man and woman in this company is on "steroids" since we all have the hormone testosterone flowing through our body
and 3. no, as much body fat as your carrying, getting on any form of low testosterone treatment, especially if you don't medically require it, will pack on even more body fat since higher synthetic testosterone LOVES to convert itself into Estrogen, which will pack more fat on ya without a closely monitored aromatase inhibitor which I've never heard of a doctor around here prescribing any local TRT patients I know.

So then the situation kind of diffused a bit and supervisor started asking about Low T, symptoms, if it helps this or that yada yada so I explained quick as I could, it involved my journey and how it came to be, what I have to do every week yada yada.

Anyhow, Ops manager then ratted out "the guy", "you know who told me right? it was "blah blah" who just happens to be on our unions committee. So today I made it a point to tell some of the "bro's" to watch what they say around "blah blah", then told the steward to have "blah blah" come see me what he gets time. Once Blah blah showed up I gave him a tounge lashing about running his ****ing mouth talking about shit he knows zero about and trying to cost me my job, so please refrain from trying to act educated about my medical condition when you don't know shit about shit. then he was "oh, they were just messing with ya, they were just playing" and I got flabbergasted, I said really blah blah, you know as well as I do when they ask for a witness shit just got real regardless of how big or small the situation is, they weren't just joking, but played it off well once I had to explain my medical condition to them which, btw, maybe I'll talk to HR and see if you violated any HIPPA laws against me spreading my medical condition and we can see if they're just playing when we go downtown and YOUR job is on the line.

He got solemn and apologized real quick..****ing asshat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2017)

This is why I tell nobody at work anything regardless of having a script. People at work will use whatever you give them to **** you over. So give em nothing


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jan 19, 2017)

Give no one anything. Trust no one. 

Family is even questionable sometimes.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 19, 2017)

Are you outed?

Maybe you broadcast your use? I mean these people who pointed your way and questioned you. Seems like at your place of work your seen as the juicehead. At one point you either slipped up or broadcasted your use 


Once a drug user had a flu in the summer. So he was jonesing. Hes deff using...hes broadcasting like if he was on the air at the most hip radio station.

So, you kinda probably put yourself in that position.  These co workers are co workers. Leave them at work.  I dont care how many daps and hi fives they give you. 

I wonder what biggerben would say


----------



## IHI (Jan 19, 2017)

got a few buds at work who ended up getting on trt because id opened up to them about what id gone thru, symptoms, the process to get scripted etc and while i do not go around "broadcasting" i have no problems educating guys here about trt if they ask because i think its a travesty to men that we're expected to just deal with all the bad sides of low t that ultimately end up being the reason for many mens demise from the bad sides of low t...but if your a woman they can get you on hormone therapy fast enough.

So im no flaming homo screaming look at me look at me, but a handful of guys know im on trt, most know ive been lifting for some years now...alot of it i believe, is the typical label meatheads get...you grow and right away your labeled as being on steroids, and a few guys that have said stuff just joking around, i tell them, all you guys see are the results, you dont see the hours i spend consistently in the gym every week, if youd like to, id be happy to help you out and help you get into better shape then you are now, with a wink lol


----------



## IHI (Jan 19, 2017)

Not to mention we're a small shop, about 300 people total in just my plant, and when you all work 6-7 days a week with eachother it becomes like a small family of sorts where everybody knows whats going on with everybody...like a small town usa.

Funniest part is currently zero "steroids" in my blood, got about 6 close buddies there who do, but currently mine are just "hormones" in the system since i see endo first week of march. But while im growing, buddies are really really growing. Lately theyve been getting acused behind their back that they eventually find out about thru the grapevine, esspecially lately as most have multiple cycles now under their belts and it shows. The one guys started at 165lbs, never comes off, never does bloods, pins anything he can get and in 5yrs time hes now upto 265lbs. Nobody who says anything knows for sure, but they all talk like they watch him pin


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 20, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> Are you outed?
> 
> Maybe you broadcast your use? I mean these people who pointed your way and questioned you. Seems like at your place of work your seen as the juicehead. At one point you either slipped up or broadcasted your use
> 
> ...



Gonna have to call BS on that one.  I've been on TRT going on 3 years and all the docs and surgeons I work with, including my own personal physician, have always assumed I'm on. My own doc, when I first approached him about checking my testosterone levels said sure we can do that, what androgen are you taking now. Uh...none? No broadcasting involved.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 20, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Gonna have to call BS on that one.  I've been on TRT going on 3 years and all the docs and surgeons I work with, including my own personal physician, have always assumed I'm on. My own doc, when I first approached him about checking my testosterone levels said sure we can do that, what androgen are you taking now. Uh...none? No broadcasting involved.



So you willingly went to your doctor to check you levels (thats good practice and i applaude you for it) and the doctor accurately diagnosed your use. Id say the doctors medical school and experience has paid off as hes doing his job. Between you and your doctor theres confidentiality. But between the OP and the bunch of gossipers at his work place theres no comparison.  

medical supervised  trt and self medicating homeopatic trt (for gains)are much different but very close alike.


 Carry on. This is the trt section and i thought it was lucys red light


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 20, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> So you willingly went to your doctor to check you levels (thats good practice and i applaude you for it) and the doctor accurately diagnosed your use. Id say the doctors medical school and experience has paid off as hes doing his job. Between you and your doctor theres confidentiality. But between the OP and the bunch of gossipers at his work place theres no comparison.
> 
> medical supervised  trt and self medicating homeopatic trt (for gains)are much different but very close alike.
> 
> ...



Zero, ZERO, use before TRT partner.  Maybe I wasn't clear in the previous post.  Please reread my post. I really actually don't believe it was that ambiguous. You completely missed the point.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 20, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Gonna have to call BS on that one.  I've been on TRT going on 3 years and all the docs and surgeons I work with, including my own personal physician, have always assumed I'm on. My own doc, when I first approached him about checking my testosterone levels said sure we can do that, what androgen are you taking now. Uh...none? No broadcasting involved.



I just started getting harassed by my pharmacist. I look like im in my late twenties and im in better shape than most people, so she always treats me like im trying to scam the system. What because im not fat and old looking, that means my testosterone levels are perfect? Im getting sick of people treating me like a criminal... im swithcing pharmacies next month.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh yeah, and doc/patient confidentiality is just that.  Between docs and patients, not between coworkers that happen to be docs or health care providers.  I believe I said "work with" in my post.

The point, if I must spell it out, is that noticeable results will be attributed to steroid usage by the ignorant, the jealous, the lazy, and a bunch of others that really don't know wtf they're talking about.  Pretty sure IHI isn't bl "broadcasting", as you call it.


----------



## IHI (Jan 20, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> So you willingly went to your doctor to check you levels (thats good practice and i applaude you for it) and the doctor accurately diagnosed your use. Id say the doctors medical school and experience has paid off as hes doing his job. Between you and your doctor theres confidentiality. But between the OP and the bunch of gossipers at his work place theres no comparison.
> 
> medical supervised  trt and self medicating homeopatic trt (for gains)are much different but very close alike.
> 
> ...



Well only took me 7 month, 7 local docs, urologists, endos, 2 blood infusions, mri of my brain to check for tumor on pituitary gland before they all said "i dunno" and then sent me to a specialist endo at our states largest most modern hospital. 1 hour interview with him going over symptoms, looking over all tests to date, them pulling their own labs, and him finally saying, we're going to go abead with TRT to see what happens because its nit going to hurt anything, and if it makes you feel better and gets you back to normal then it was worth it and we'll monitor and see hiw it goes. Worst case scenario i administer medicine to get your body to recover and make its own again and stop trt. And was initially prescribed .5ml/wk of 200cyp and last yr after 2 labs they changed it to .6ml/wk of 200 cyp.

So hopefully im now qualified in your eyes as being legitimized to post here in the trt section and not broadcasting. I will openly share the above info and more with my male friends at work who think they are suffering symptoms of low t because as men we're wired to keep things inside and low t is corrilated to feeling less like a man; so it helps when a friend shares theyre suffering/were suffering the same things and were able to get positive help, and to know what to expect if they go down this road.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> This is why I tell nobody at work anything regardless of having a script. People at work will use whatever you give them to **** you over. So give em nothing



^^^This^^^


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 20, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> The point, if I must spell it out, is that noticeable results will be attributed to steroid usage by the ignorant, the jealous, the lazy, and a bunch of others that really don't know wtf they're talking about.  Pretty sure IHI isn't bl "broadcasting", as you call it.


I was gonna type this but u beat me to it. 

People like to talk. People like to sound like they know what they're talking about. **** I got accused of juicing when I was 16 by my entire class because I was benching like 315 at 155 pounds. lol. People are ignorant as fukk.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 20, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I was gonna type this but u beat me to it.
> 
> People like to talk. People like to sound like they know what they're talking about. **** I got accused of juicing when I was 16 by my entire class because I was benching like 315 at 155 pounds. lol. People are ignorant as fukk.


Showoff! Nobody at my work gives a shit, when someone needs some muscle they just say "Go get that big fuker Stone"....lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 20, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> results will be attributed to steroid usage by the ignorant, the jealous, the lazy, and a bunch of others that really don't know wtf they're talking about.



I agree but also must say...I have been guilty of assuming even though I have proper knowledge of gear use for the following reasons (right or wrong):

1. In all the years I have worked out in a gym (three different chains) it's very rare that I have seen a really jacked/ripped dude (I'm of course not counting say...a PL that's not really in shape and just big) so when I do, I can't help but assume he's using. This goes for females also and that of course is me pulling from my own experiences and results from it.  

2. On a couple of occasions I have gotten to know a few of these guys....and guess what? They were using.

Just my .02


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 20, 2017)

Jenner said:


> I agree but also must say...I have been guilty of assuming even though I have proper knowledge of gear use for the following reasons (right or wrong):
> 
> 1. In all the years I have worked out in a gym (three different chains) it's very rare that I have seen a really jacked/ripped dude (I'm of course not counting say...a PL that's not really in shape and just big) so when I do, I can't help but assume he's using. This goes for females also and that of course is me pulling from my own experiences and results from it.
> 
> ...



Jenner you make a good point, but in the context of the gym.  I'm willing to bet that your idea of jacked/ripped may differ from the average Joe at work or on the sreet.  I know mine does. I have found what you said to be true and also the oposite, guys I assumed were on weren't.  Our perspective is different from the average person who may or may not even exercise.


----------



## amygdyla (Jan 20, 2017)

Healthcare environments can be pretty judgmental and gossipy.  I'm careful about what I share at work, especially health issues.  No matter where I've worked, there have always been people who like to talk about people and create intriguing stories.  Reacting to it often seems to just fuel it.  Dated a trainer at the gym for a while who believed that any guy over 30 who was in good shape was "cheating", so either she wasn't impressed by my physique or had me pegged as a cheater.


----------

